# umwerferschellen rm7



## Livanh (9. Juli 2004)

habe schon auf der bikeaction seite gelesen, dass man die schellen bei seinem rocky dealer bekommt. das problem is nur, einen solchen gibts hier net. wollte
nun fragen ob man die teile auch direkt bei euch ordern kann und wenn ja, weiviel die dann kosten.
mfg


----------



## krankedbiker (9. Juli 2004)

selber fräsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Livanh (9. Juli 2004)

ach stimmt, ich hatte meine kleine fräse im keller ja ganz vergessen...


----------



## BergabHeizer (9. Juli 2004)

Servus, scho lang nimmer gsehen    mein Händler in Neumarkt hat Rocky is halt bloß in die andere Richtung raus... 
Hier mal die nr. von dem 09181 - 32077-0
Gruß
BgH


----------



## krankedbiker (9. Juli 2004)

> ach stimmt, ich hatte meine kleine fräse im keller ja ganz vergessen...



nee, aber jetzt mal im Ernst. wenn du zu nem Metallverarbeitendem Betrieb gehst und da mal nachfragst ist das Bestimmt billiger als wenn du die Dinger bei BikeActin bestellst. Die Kosten normal bestimt 30-40. Du brauchst natürlich die Maße. 
Ich binn leider noch nen Monat krankgeschrieben, und danach hab ich noch einen Monat Urlaub. Sonst hätte ich dir die Teile wohl eben aufa Arbeit gemacht.


----------



## Livanh (9. Juli 2004)

das messen is ja shcon mal nicht ganz einfach, sind so seltsam halbrunde teile, wüsste net wie ich das genau ausmessen sollte...
ich ruf mal da in neumarkt an. thx


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2004)

Ich hätte welche für ein Switch. Weiß net, aber könnten die gleichen sein??
Würd sie dir auch schenken wennste die 100km net scheust ins Fichtelgebirge.
Müßtes aber dein Rad mitbringen damits mal ordentlich Felsen unter die Reifen bekommt, damits sich des auch lohnt 
Müßt ich mal ausprobieren bei nem RM 7 Rahmen ob die passen. Würd aber ein wenig dauern. 

G.


----------



## krankedbiker (11. Juli 2004)

Ja die Teile passen ganz sicher an beiden Rahmen. Die sind absolut identisch.


----------



## Livanh (11. Juli 2004)

sehr schön, die 100km nehm ich doch gerne in kauf!
nachdem ich grad mei abi hinter mir hab müsste sich da auch ein zeitpunkt finden lassen...hätte ein bisserl zeit


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2004)

Nur mal noch zur Sicherheit. Du meinst schoh die Dinger.

G.


----------



## Phil Claus (12. Juli 2004)

@Livanh,

bitte kontaktiere einen unserer "CANADIAN CORNER",  die Dir mit Sicherheit die gewünschte Schelle zusenden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Livanh (12. Juli 2004)

jau, die dinger sind gemeint!


----------

